# pics of pippa



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Just sharing a few pictures of Pippa, she loves the laptop, if anyone is on it, shes stuck to the screen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

She's lovely!!

Gorgeous kitchen too by the way!

Em
xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww shes soo cute xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! I am in love, Pippa is beautiful. I have just asked my OH please please please can I get a black and tan ? :aureola:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments  

Wow look at all your cavs, there gorgeous ! 

Any luck getting a black and tan ?


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She is beautiful! reminds me off my old boy bailey. sadly he was rehomed at 6 months due to him taking a disliking to my other dogs, but now hes living a long and happy great life as an only dog with my cousin! 

very pretty girly! we need pictures gourgeous pictures like this more often


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

portiaa said:


> She is beautiful! reminds me off my old boy bailey. sadly he was rehomed at 6 months due to him taking a disliking to my other dogs, but now hes living a long and happy great life as an only dog with my cousin!
> 
> very pretty girly! we need pictures gourgeous pictures like this more often


there will be plenty more pictures as im home now, have been away for the last few months. It can get a bit annoying, this obsession she has with the screen


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> there will be plenty more pictures as im home now, have been away for the last few months. It can get a bit annoying, this obsession she has with the screen


Bless her!  i know what its like-my cats the same,but she is literally on top off the key board.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments
> 
> Wow look at all your cavs, there gorgeous !
> 
> Any luck getting a black and tan ?


Thank you It will be hard finding one as lovely as Pippa though. Its a good job we dont live nearby you would have to keep an eye on her!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Thank you It will be hard finding one as lovely as Pippa though. Its a good job we dont live nearby you would have to keep an eye on her!


Haha  the same with yours, id love to have all the gang


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Awww, she needs her own lap top. She's gorgeous


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Love this one 










Just a few more


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> Awww, she needs her own lap top. She's gorgeous


I tried that with a toy laptop but its just not the same ha


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

aWWW The top pic is my fave too! are they old pics cos she looks really young! whens her birthday?


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

No they wer just taken today, shes nearly two. her birthday is the 16th of April  She looks really young, especially since we got her groomed


----------

